# black pro mos 425???



## nickpsd (Apr 30, 2012)

How rare are the black pro mos 425's?


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Kinda but most shops ordered and stocked the wanted 
White - black was cheaper than white (art) 
But then again it is a pro mos 425 killer amp 
And black was kind of rare because no one wanted 
The black back then - but now might fetch 
Good $$


----------

